# Toshiba 65UL610U



## Robert Zohn

This new 2011 mid-year introduction looks very interesting. With Toshiba’s very powerful proprietary CEVO integrated video processing and 480Hz frame rate the specs on this new display make it eligible to be entered into our flat panel HDTV shoot-out.

So we'll compare and evaluate this new entry against the world's best displays on 10/8/11 at our shoot-out event. 

I'll put up the .pdf data sheet on my site by tomorrow morning.

-Robert


----------



## Bama29

That is great news Robert! On paper this offering from Toshiba looks very interesting. It will be quite interesting to see how it fairs in the shootout.



Michael


----------



## davidjschenk

If this is truly a descendant of the Cell TV and not just some cheap, scaled-down knock-off, I will be very interested to see how it performs. The inclusion of this and the Panasonic VX300 could make the shootout a very lively event.

Yours,

David


----------



## aleicgrant

+1


----------



## Robert Zohn

Bama29 said:


> That is great news Robert! On paper this offering from Toshiba looks very interesting. It will be quite interesting to see how it fairs in the shootout.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Bama, thanks for joining HTS, great to see you here! Where's your beautiful and very happy looking dog?

I am happy we are including all of the new displays that are mid-year introductions. 

David and Suzook you are correct, the CEVO is the successor to the very powerful CEL processor. The CELL processor was jointly developed by IBM Research Labs, Sony and Toshiba. Sony dropped out before the project was completed, but had the CELL processor spec'd in the Play Station 3 so they purchased the CELL processors from Toshiba.

The shoot-out will be very exciting this year as the products look fantastic and the technology advancements make the competition very fierce. 

-Robert


----------



## Bama29

Robert,

Thank you for the warm welcome. I think I may have to make a few posts before the forum will allow me to select a custom Avatar. So the dog will have to stay in his kennel for awhile...


----------



## Robert Zohn

Bama29, let's get the beauty out, try the post padding thread to get past the post requirement.

Best,

-Robert


----------



## Bama29

Robert,

Thank you sir! He is much happier when he is lounging about.....


----------



## Robert Zohn

Bamma29, absolutely beautiful and very smart looking animal! Happy to see him again, and you of course.

Your wisdom and nice writing style are very welcome and encouraged here.

-Robert


----------



## Bama29

An interesting read on some of the features included in the CEVO design can be seen HERE.


----------



## mechman

Welcome to HTS Bama29! :wave:


----------



## Bama29

mechman,

Thank you!


----------



## Matt Marceau

This is looking to be the local dimming shootout of the ages! :yikes:

I can't imagine there will be 512 dimming zones, as was the case with the ZL1, but seeing how well the Elite has performed, that may not be necessary. 

This set could be the dark horse of the shootout.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Don't blame me for the larger # of LCD/LED full array back-lit displays vs. the amount of pdps. I just get all of the flagship flat panels that are worthy of making the cut to be included in our annual shoot-out event.

Looks like we'll have 4 pdps and 5 LCD/LED back-lit displays participating in the shoot-out evaluation. I only consider the flagship models that pass a rigid pre-shoot-out evaluation and this year we have more panel than any other year. 

It is what it is and I must tell you I am a true plasma-head, but this is the very first time I actually like some of the LCDs.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Matt Marceau

Actually, what I meant was, I'm more excited than ever for the shootout because of this.  I think the picture performance of these displays will be the best it's ever been this year. I'm surprised that Samsung is the only company not going with a local dimming flagship.

It'll be good to know who is top of the line in lcd. This is the direction the market is heading and we're lucky to have one place where enthusiasts can see what the top of the line displays can really do!


----------



## davidjschenk

Hi guys,

Yeah, I'm with gmarceau on this: the shootout is looking better and better on account of all these last-minute arrivals. It's always a more interesting event when we see more fierce competition in it.

Bama29, thanks much for that very informative link on the Cevo; _so long as_ the local dimming hardware and software are good, I'll predict we can expect good things from Toshiba this time around.

Yours,

David


----------



## Bama29

Hey David,

You are welcome. The more I read about this years sets the more excited I get.

Michael


----------



## davidjschenk

Bama29 said:


> Hey David,
> 
> You are welcome. The more I read about this years sets the more excited I get.
> 
> Michael


Yeah, I was bitterly disappointed last year when Toshiba's Cell TV was canceled for North America. Japan got this awesome TV that had many hearts a-flutter, and we never even got to see one in action. My fingers are crossed for this year.

Yours,

David


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> This new 2011 mid-year introduction looks very interesting. With Toshiba’s very powerful proprietary CEVO integrated video processing and 480Hz frame rate the specs on this new display make it eligible to be entered into our flat panel HDTV shoot-out.
> 
> So we'll compare and evaluate this new entry against the world's best displays on 10/8/11 at our shoot-out event.
> 
> I'll put up the .pdf data sheet on my site by tomorrow morning.
> 
> -Robert



Hey Robert, I just looked at toshibas website and this television is not on it, in any of the 3 sizes of the television, And i was just over at the avs forums and theres a person over there claiming, and i quote 

"Ok so like i said i found it odd that this tv was pulled from toshibas website a few months ago before this television was ever released and now they are showing up for sale.. and according to toshiba this is not bein manufactured for the usa at this time..

So i called connss retail store and they said that this tv had been discontinued and they bought the majority of thee remaining inventory for this television from toshiba to sell.."


So Robert i was wondering if you can give us any info on this statement as i was interested in the 55 inch version of this television

Thanks


----------



## Robert Zohn

PARDON ME, here's the scoop.... Yes Toshiba is selling this mid-year 2011 intro TV. The UL610U is Toshiba's flagship series. Toshiba starting shipping all sizes on August 20th and it will stay in the line for at least one year till the successor comes out. The older inventory may not have all of the upgraded hardware so be sure to get inventory that was built in August.

This beautiful TV is scheduled to be in our shoot-out event. I'll put the official USA .pdf data sheet on my web site in a few hours.

I should be able to answer any technical questions on this TV as I am good friends with many Toshiba folks in the know. So fire away, but first ask the members of the other sites to join HTS so they can speak with me directly.

-Robert


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> PARDON ME, here's the scoop.... Yes Toshiba is selling this mid-year 2011 intro TV. The UL610U is Toshiba's flagship series. Toshiba starting shipping all sizes on August 20th and it will stay in the line for at least one year till the successor comes out. The older inventory may not have all of the upgraded hardware so be sure to get inventory that was built in August.
> 
> This beautiful TV is scheduled to be in our shoot-out event. I'll put the official USA .pdf data sheet on my web site in a few hours.
> 
> I should be able to answer any technical questions on this TV as I am good friends with many Toshiba folks in the know. So fire away, but first ask the members of the other sites to join HTS so they can speak with me directly.
> 
> -Robert



Ok Robert and thanks for the info and i look forward to your shootout as well an i hope kevin is ok an feeling much better

And if you ask your friends at toshiba if they plan to put this tv on there official website that will be awesome as well .................. http://us.toshiba.com/tv/tv-finder?type=3d tv

Thanks


----------



## Bama29

Robert,

There was a good bit of miss-information going on the AVS site, and I posted a partial quote and link to this site with your comments about the validity of the 610U indeed being the flagship model. The link to my post is HERE.

If you do not want your comments quoted there, please let me know and I will remove them immediately. 

Thanks for clearing this up.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Bama29 you are welcome to post my information on other sites, but please give credit to HTS and me.

Also, I would recommend more a/v enthusiast take this opportunity to join this great site so they have more insider and technical information available that otherwise would not be available.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

I will tell you one more thing that I read on other sites and forums that I want to clear up. Toshiba's flagship UL610U series are edge LED Backlighting panels with the ability to control with “fine local dimming” which has multiple local dimming zones. LG's new 55LW9800 employs a very similar technology in the edge lit LW9800 series.

I've been asked to keep the amount of dimming zone confidential, but they have a newly developed technique that features many local dimming zones so the edge lit LEDs can be focused in many precision local dimming zones. We may disclose the amount of local dimming zones on each LCD/LED panel in our shoot-out at the event. The performance will be thoroughly tested and demonstrated at the flat panel shoot-out.

-Robert


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> I will tell you one more thing that I read on other sites and forums that I want to clear up. Toshiba's flagship UL610U series are edge LED Backlighting panels with the ability to control with “fine local dimming” which has multiple local dimming zones. LG's new 55LW9800 employs a very similar technology in the edge lit LW9800 series.
> 
> I've been asked to keep the amount of dimming zone confidential, but they have a newly developed technique that features many local dimming zones so the edge lit LEDs can be focused in many precision local dimming zones. We may disclose the amount of local dimming zones on each LCD/LED panel in our shoot-out at the event. The performance will be thoroughly tested and demonstrated at the flat panel shoot-out.
> 
> -Robert



Hey Robert I believe that the Lg lw9800 is full array backlit with 288 local dimming zones and not edgelit, I am 99.9 % sure of this 


And also theres another person that just posted at avs, that they were at frys today and this 610u series television is labeled Discontinued, so if you will kindly get with your friends at toshiba and figure this out for us once and for all. 

And tell them for there own sake if they are indeed selling this tv, tell them to put the television back up on there website

Thanks Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

PARDON ME, I'm 99.99% sure LG's new Nano LW9800 series is edge lit with what is called _"Brilliant edge LED backlighting display"_. The misleading word they and Toshiba use is "Backlighting display just after they begin discussing the LED technology. 

LG's LW9800 is only 1.1" deep and you can't fit LEDs facing forward with 1.1" of overall depth. Sorry LG's LW9800 series is not a full array back-lit TV; it's edge lit with some kind of new local dimming technology built-in.

I'll work on getting LG's LW9800 series .pdf data sheet on my site tonight.

-Robert


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> PARDON ME, I'm 99.99% sure LG's new Nano LW9800 series is edge lit with what is called _"Brilliant edge LED backlighting display"_. The misleading word they and Toshiba use is "Backlighting display just after they begin discussing the LED technology.
> 
> LG's LW9800 is only 1.1" deep and you can't fit LEDs facing forward with 1.1" of overall depth. Sorry LG's LW9800 series is not a full array back-lit TV; it's edge lit with some kind of new local dimming technology built-in.
> 
> I'll work on getting LG's LW9800 series .pdf data sheet on my site tonight.
> 
> -Robert



Well i normally don't say 100% ( this is why i put 99.9 % ) although i was 100% when making my previous statement, and i was just trying too make sure you had the correct info with my statement but here you go robert


http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/20...ive-3d-tv-to-achieve-thx-3d-certification.php

quotes from article

The NANO FULL LED display employs a thin film incorporating a full array of LEDs, giving it more uniform light distribution and detailed local dimming from over two hundred addressable sectors. With more uniform lighting and improved localized dimming in both 2D and 3D modes, this model offers a greater range and life to colors. Add LG's TruMotion 480Hz refresh rate and the overall effect is a picture so smooth, sharp and realistic, it's as if the action is playing out right in viewers' living rooms. With NANO technology, superior picture quality meets stylish design, allowing for an incredibly narrow bezel and thin depth of just 1.08 inches.




At any rate now why i am realy here and getting back to my unanswered question from my previous post.. 



theres another person that just posted at avs, that they were at frys today and this 610u series television is labeled Discontinued, so Robert if you will kindly get with your friends at toshiba and figure this out for us once and for all.

And tell them for there own sake if they are indeed selling this tv, tell them to put the television back up on there website


----------



## lcaillo

Robert,
This model is supposed to have local dimming. How can that be with edge lit backlighting?


----------



## Robert Zohn

PARDON ME, I agree Toshiba should make the UL610U series more easy to find on their site, but it is listed here. Regarding LG's new 55LW9800 I still believe this is an edge lit panel.

Icaillo, I'm just learning about how LG and Toshiba have designed these panels to have local LED dimming zones from an edge lit LED panel. There's a lot to learn and since I'm just finishing my first day of classes I prefer not to say the little I understand so far. I'll be well prepared to explain this new technology at my 10/8 - 10/9 shoot-out event. So now we have a new hybrid of LCD/LED panels the edge LED backlighting display with local dimming zones. 

Three methods of employing LED lights to enhance the blacl level and electrical efficiency of otherwise plain instead of conventional CCFL panels that suffered from very poor MLL. For 2011-12 we now have three ways to implement LED into our LCD panels:

1. Edge lit

2. Full array back-lit

3. Edge LED backlighting display with local dimming

I'm also calculating the amount of local dimming zones and trying to find out how many LED lights are in these panels for each size and model.

-Robert


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> PARDON ME, I agree Toshiba should make the UL610U series more easy to find on their site, but it is listed here. Regarding LG's new 55LW9800 I still believe this is an edge lit panel.
> 
> Icaillo, I'm just learning about how LG and Toshiba have designed these panels to have local LED dimming zones from an edge lit LED panel. There's a lot to learn and since I'm just finishing my first day of classes I prefer not to say the little I understand so far. I'll be well prepared to explain this new technology at my 10/8 - 10/9 shoot-out event. So now we have a new hybrid of LCD/LED panels the edge LED backlighting display with local dimming zones.
> 
> Three methods of employing LED lights to enhance the blacl level and electrical efficiency of otherwise plain instead of conventional CCFL panels that suffered from very poor MLL. For 2011-12 we now have three ways to implement LED into our LCD panels:
> 
> 1. Edge lit
> 
> 2. Full array back-lit
> 
> 3. Edge LED backlighting display with local dimming
> 
> I'm also calculating the amount of local dimming zones and trying to find out how many LED lights are in these panels for each size and model.
> 
> -Robert



Hi robert and thanks for the link and yeah in that link even toshiba is saying that this 610u television is no longer available, so i assume they sold whatever stock was left to various internet stores ( even though they pulled this television from there site before it was officially ever released ) and when those stores sell out that will be the end of this tv ...........


And yeah i realize you are just learning about the lg technology that is why i was trying to help you by letting you know that it is not edge lit but it is full array technology 

Here is a video explaining a bit of the nano tech in the tv


----------



## Robert Zohn

PARDON ME, thanks for the video, I actually love these nicely discussed, yet important conversations. I honestly don't know for 100% sure myself, because I drawing my conclusions drawn from the 1.1" panel depth and from my skill, knowledge then I take the leap and say it's edge lit LED technology that has been enhanced to have multiple local dimming zones. 

Not sure if I caught this correctly, so I'll listen to the video again, but I did think they described a back-lit full array LED they did not specifically say the words "full array" It does seem to demonstrate a light edition of what sounds like a full array back-lit panel. But I still think it's the new edge lit technology that adopts the buzz word backlighting in it's marketing phrase. 

Anyway I have one more link to the LG product page for the LW9800 that I don't think have been posted before now. This one came from a LG contact when I told him it was being discussed on HTS. If you select the Features tab and scroll down to the LED LED heading the following is a cut and paste from the description of the LW9800:

_Brilliant *edge* LED backlighting display delivers crystal-clear images, true blacks, and the most vivid, life-like colors on a slim screen_. 

I'm actually still not 100% sure as I can can bad information and even rarely as it may happen, big changes can happen before launching, but I'm still feeling that this is a very nice upgraded edge lit multi-zone dimming LCD/LED panel with great processing power, nice GUI, and thin and reasonably priced with a great pq and overall design. 

Let's see how everything turns out at Value Electronics' O.K. Corral shoot-out event. 

-Robert


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> PARDON ME, thanks for the video, I actually love these nicely discussed, yet important conversations. I honestly don't know for 100% sure myself, because I drawing my conclusions drawn from the 1.1" panel depth and from my skill, knowledge then I take the leap and say it's edge lit LED technology that has been enhanced to have multiple local dimming zones.
> 
> Not sure if I caught this correctly, so I'll listen to the video again, but I did think they described a back-lit full array LED they did not specifically say the words "full array" It does seem to demonstrate a light edition of what sounds like a full array back-lit panel. But I still think it's the new edge lit technology that adopts the buzz word backlighting in it's marketing phrase.
> 
> Anyway I have one more link to the LG product page for the LW9800 that I don't think have been posted before now. This one came from a LG contact when I told him it was being discussed on HTS. If you select the Features tab and scroll down to the LED LED heading the following is a cut and paste from the description of the LW9800:
> 
> _Brilliant *edge* LED backlighting display delivers crystal-clear images, true blacks, and the most vivid, life-like colors on a slim screen_.
> 
> I'm actually still not 100% sure as I can can bad information and even rarely as it may happen, big changes can happen before launching, but I'm still feeling that this is a very nice upgraded edge lit multi-zone dimming LCD/LED panel with great processing power, nice GUI, and thin and reasonably priced with a great pq and overall design.
> 
> Let's see how everything turns out at Value Electronics' O.K. Corral shoot-out event.
> 
> -Robert



Ahh now this is interesting indeed because i have been following the uk version of this television the 980t because theres much more talk about lg overseas than in than in the usa and i knew we were getting the 9800 tv so i thought obviously all will be good with this tv, with the assumption that it was the same as uk version ............ And this tv specs have been available on the lg uk site with all the full array specs and such.. but the 9800 series is not even on the usa site yet and had not looked at lg canada link you posted...


here is the lg uk link of the 980t that the 9800 is supposed to be the same as the usa version


http://www.lg.com/uk/tv-audio-video/televisions/LG-3d-tv-55LW980T.jsp


Go to the features and you will not see the edgelit picture with the leds goin around the outside of the television an no mention of edgelit baclighting like on the canada lg site 

and if you go to the specifications section you will see 288 blocks ( dimming zone ) and local dimming ..Yes

That part about dimming blocks and also local dimming is not listed on canadas lg site ...

So i will need to get with my sources and find out what is goin on because i have done alot of research about the 980t with the assumption the 9800 will be the precise same tv and i will be mad if they made the us version of this tv and edgelit tv

So just like arnold 

I will be back...................!!!


----------



## Robert Zohn

And the plot thickens... Fun stuff, for now I'm sticking with my gut, don't think you can make a full array back-lit panel that's 1.1" deep. Do you know the depth of the UK 980t?

-Robert


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> And the plot thickens... Fun stuff, for now I'm sticking with my gut, don't think you can make a full array back-lit panel that's 1.1" deep. Do you know the depth of the UK 980t?
> 
> -Robert



The 980t cosmetically is the same as the lw9800 and if i am correct they are reusing the same cabinet,frame design for the external look as last year on the lx9500, and the 980t is just a much improved version of this television with nano tech with passive 3d 

but as far as depth goes and not bein able to do full array with the slim depth, like i said in this post this is the same external design cosmetically as last years lx9500 that was full array with local dimming with that same depth, as a matter of fact let me show you a video of that tv that i believe you will be familiar with ........... 







I am in the process of messaging with a lg rep regarding the 9800 issues but probly will not have a answer till monday but i know the 980t is full array and like i said i will be furious if for some reason they dumbed down the usa release to edgelit but we will see.......


----------



## Robert Zohn

PARDON ME, thanks for embedding the Youtube of our 2010 shoot-out event. 

I'll do more research as well.

-Robert


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> PARDON ME, thanks for embedding the Youtube of our 2010 shoot-out event.
> 
> I'll do more research as well.
> 
> -Robert


Your welcome Robert and i just watched that video some more and i am sure it was just a simple error on your part but if you watch the 1st 40 seconds of the video as she explains that the television is full array technology, you have information scrolling at the bottom of the screen saying it is edge lit. Just wanted too let you know ..

And yeah i am doin more research as well as looking forward to your television shoot-out this year


----------



## Robert Zohn

PARDON ME, ^^ Thanks for the correction.

I've double confirmed with the man in the know at Toshiba that the UL610U series is in the line for the remainder of the 2011 model year and they just received a container load of the three sizes. I think we'll see Toshiba edit the statement about the status of the UL610U series.

I may be all wrong here, but now I thinking the EU 980t model is a different TV. 

-Robert


----------



## Bama29

Robert Zohn said:


> PARDON ME, ^^ Thanks for the correction.
> 
> I've double confirmed with the man in the know at Toshiba that the UL610U series is in the line for the remainder of the 2011 model year and they just received a container load of the three sizes. I think we'll see Toshiba edit the statement about the status of the UL610U series.
> 
> I may be all wrong here, but now I thinking the EU 980t model is a different TV.
> 
> -Robert


I am now officially confused...:huh:

I am not sure if we are expecting Full array or edge lit. :rofl:


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> PARDON ME, ^^ Thanks for the correction.
> 
> I've double confirmed with the man in the know at Toshiba that the UL610U series is in the line for the remainder of the 2011 model year and they just received a container load of the three sizes. I think we'll see Toshiba edit the statement about the status of the UL610U series.
> 
> I may be all wrong here, but now I thinking the EU 980t model is a different TV.
> 
> -Robert


Thanks for your info on the toshibas, that is good news.. An i am waiting for the LGs reps response on the comparison between the 980t and the 9800


----------



## Robert Zohn

Bama29 said:


> I am now officially confused...:huh:
> 
> I am not sure if we are expecting Full array or edge lit. :rofl:


I'm sticking with edge lit on both Toshiba's UL610U series and LG's LW9800 series. But I'm not 100% sure on the LG model, just 99.99% sure.

I've also confirmed that Toshiba has just received their second large allotment of UL610Us for USA distribution all three sizes and it will be in the line for model year. 

-Robert


----------



## Bama29

Robert Zohn said:


> I'm sticking with edge lit on both Toshiba's UL610U series and LG's LW9800 series. But I'm not 100% sure on the LG model, just 99.99% sure.
> 
> I've also confirmed that Toshiba has just received their second large allotment of UL610Us for USA distribution all three sizes and it will be in the line for model year.
> 
> -Robert


Thanks Robert,

I guess all will be revealed in a couple of weeks at your place!


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> I'm sticking with edge lit on both Toshiba's UL610U series and LG's LW9800 series. But I'm not 100% sure on the LG model, just 99.99% sure.
> 
> I've also confirmed that Toshiba has just received their second large allotment of UL610Us for USA distribution all three sizes and it will be in the line for model year.
> 
> -Robert


Hey Robert i believe that someone on canadas lg site goofed when they put that edgelit description and pic on the site for the 9800 because upon further inspection of the site they have been using that same description and picture for the 5600 and 6500 which have been out for some time now and are Edgelit and i believe they just goofed up by and put that same description and picture on the 9800 by mistake

http://www.lg.com/ca_en/tv-audio-video/tv/LG-led-tv-47LW6500.jsp


http://www.lg.com/ca_en/tv-audio-video/tv/LG-led-tv-55LW5600.jsp

go to features on both linkss and you will see the same pic and description



So with all that said i will go back to my statement that i am 100% sure that the 9800 is a full array television lol


----------



## Robert Zohn

PARDON ME said:


> Hey Robert i believe that someone on canadas lg site goofed when they put that edgelit description and pic on the site for the 9800 because upon further inspection of the site they have been using that same description and picture for the 5600 and 6500 which have been out for some time now and are Edgelit and i believe they just goofed up by and put that same description and picture on the 9800 by mistake
> 
> http://www.lg.com/ca_en/tv-audio-video/tv/LG-led-tv-47LW6500.jsp
> 
> 
> http://www.lg.com/ca_en/tv-audio-video/tv/LG-led-tv-55LW5600.jsp
> 
> go to features on both linkss and you will see the same pic and description
> 
> 
> 
> So with all that said i will go back to my statement that i am 100% sure that the 9800 is a full array television lol


Okay, I may have to eat crow on this one, we'll see..... That's why I said I'm only 99.99% sure on the LG, but I am 100% sure on Toshiba's UL610U series. Website mistakes are rare and it's hard to understand how they can fit full array facing forward LEDs in a cabinet that is 1.1" thick. 

-Robert


----------



## PARDON ME

Hey Robert i have been away for a bit but i too enjoyed our friendly conversation we had goin within this thread..

With the shootout just around the corner do you have the 610u and the 9800 in your possession ?


At any rate I am very much looking forward to your shootout coming soon


----------



## PARDON ME

Robert Zohn said:


> Okay, I may have to eat crow on this one, we'll see..... That's why I said I'm only 99.99% sure on the LG, but I am 100% sure on Toshiba's UL610U series. Website mistakes are rare and it's hard to understand how they can fit full array facing forward LEDs in a cabinet that is 1.1" thick.
> 
> -Robert




I also see that finally LGs 9800 series television has made its way too the usa site


http://www.lg.com/us/tv-audio-video/televisions/LG-led-tv-55LW9800.jsp


----------



## Meg1st

Hi
Since i'm new here let me introduce myself .
My name is Frank
i live near Montreal and i'm considered by my entourage a bit of a maniac in the Home Entertainment field.
We have 2 complete HT in the house along with 2 more flat screens,2 laptops and 1 desktop
An XBOX and a WII several games and about 850 DVDs and BluRays
1 room in our basement is totaly dedicated to home entertainment only
My latest purchase was the Toshiba 65UL610U Cinema Series 65'' 480mhz LED TV.
I've posted a review on Amazon.
Since i cant post a link here,you can read it by typing the model in the search field of there website.
I already called Toshiba to get my problem fixed and i'm wating for a technicien to call me back for an appointement.I hope they will fixe my issue and if not i will be very dissapointed with this set.
If anyone has a similar problem or knows about this issue feel free to let me know what you think.


----------



## lcaillo

Welcome to Home Theater Shack, Frank. We hope that you will become part of the HTS community and enjoy both contributing to help others and find value in what others have posted.

Why not post your review and your problem here rather than suggesting that we go search on Amazon for the information?

You will be able to post links, and we have post padding threads for getting your post count up, but if you are interested in the forum, post your info here.


----------



## TypeA

lcaillo said:


> Why not post your review and your problem here rather than suggesting that we go search on Amazon for the information?


Here's his review. Welcome to HTS Frank, sorry you are having issues with your new TV.



> Got this very good looking 65'' last week and at first i was super exited until i discovered a few little things i didn't like.
> 
> First,when i unpaked this monster and took the plastic peel off the foot stand,there was a few little scratches on it.
> I wondered what could've caused this and thought it's nothing much and if i was going to hang it up on the wall,who cares.
> 
> The real disapointment came when i started tweeking the picture.
> When i first turned it on,i saw some kind of gostly white spots,4 of them in the middle of the screen and some around the edges.
> They appear when i switch inputs or change channels on the cable HD decoder and the screen is empty for a few seconds.
> I thought that if i played with the settings,i'll probably make them go away but it seems impossible to get rid of this.
> These spots will even sometimes lightly appear thru the screen during some dark scenes of movies.
> I've also noticed some kind of curtain showing up over very white scenes like when you watch hockey for example,this smuge like curtain will be very noticible when the camera moves over the ice.
> To me,this can get very annoying
> 
> There is a mega load of adjustments you can make on this set (maybe to much) and it gets a little difficult to find the perfect settings.
> When i read the not so detailed 106 pages instructions that i had to download from Toshiba's web-site because they were not included in the box (they only include a quick start-up booklet),i found out that the whites ''can or should be balanced'' with a special electronic device. Maybe thats why i get these spots and smuge.
> I guess i'll have to call Toshiba to get more details on this and when i do,i'll try to refresh my review.
> 
> Overall this TV is very impressive.
> It's super thin and has a beautifull desing.The backlite remote is very cool ans sleek as well.
> It has all the connectivity needed altough it lacks at least one real RGB composite entry instead of some 3 in 1 cheapy adaptor plugs...
> Wi-Fi works perfectly and pretty much all the gadgets and features are what you'd expect.
> 
> In gaming mode,my XBOX games never looked as amazing as now.
> Connected to my Pioneer 7.1 receiver,this baby delivered outstanding response to graphics.
> What a rush we got playing NFS or Alice Madness...Wow !
> 
> Active 3D is also very impressive and works very well.
> But the 2D to 3D convertion is not worth the effort watching an entire 2 hours movie.
> You'll get more of an a headache then a joy.But it works fairly good.Not more.
> Glasses can be recharged directly on the set via the 2 USB slots on the back.
> 3 adaptor plugs for connecting other non HDMI devices and 2 pairs of glasses are included.
> 2 extra pairs also came for free as a promotion.
> 
> In conclusion,I'm happy with this TV but i regret a bit buying it.
> My first option was to go with Panasonic plasma GT or VT but the price of this one was so low,(the store made such an obvious mistake on the price),i had to jump on the deal.Now I'm stuck with it.
> My advise,if you dont mind paying a little more for top quality,then go with Panasonic high end plasmas and avoid all the dissapointement.


http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-65UL6...ref=cm_cr_pr_fltrmsg?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0


----------



## Meg1st

Robert Zohn said:


> Okay, I may have to eat crow on this one, we'll see..... That's why I said I'm only 99.99% sure on the LG, but I am 100% sure on Toshiba's UL610U series. Website mistakes are rare and it's hard to understand how they can fit full array facing forward LEDs in a cabinet that is 1.1" thick.
> 
> -Robert


Hello Robert

If i understant well you seem to have some contacts at Toshiba.
I was wondering if you could help me with my issue.
I think that this TV is not edgelite and that's what's causing my problem.
I'm no technicien but i'm just trying to understand why i'm having these spots in the screen.
A repair man came to my house without tools just an i-phone to take pictures of my TV and told me that Toshiba needed proof of defect before doing anything.
Of course he could not have a decent picture that shows the spots in question.
He left telling me he would E-Mail Toshiba with an explaination and let me know what happens next.
It's been 3 days now and no news.I'll wait a little more before getting upset.
Have you had a chance to take a look a this set yet ?
I sure would like to get your impression on this one.


----------



## mechman

Can you take a picture of it yourself with a decent camera? It would be best to have the image paused when taking the picture so you may have to use a dvd or blu ray disc unless you have a pvr.


----------



## Meg1st

mechman said:


> Can you take a picture of it yourself with a decent camera? It would be best to have the image paused when taking the picture so you may have to use a dvd or blu ray disc unless you have a pvr.


Hi mechmant

It's nice to see someone is showing interest in my issue

I was able to take a few pics of them spots with my old cybershot reflex type camera lights out and a few seconds exposition
But I was not able to take a shot or video would not show my other problem witch is the curtain like vertical stripes on white or pale screen when action is moving.Best example is hockey.
When filmed it would not show (quality to bad) and when i pause the picture, the lines disapear.
Now these spots are not ther permanantly but will show often during a dark scene.
Here is the result Hope this helps
By the way,i might send these to Toshiba for there own concern and see what they'll do about it.
I just came back from the store i bought it and started complaining about this
They promissed to take care of me
We'll see
Anyways,Thanks again for your time

Frank


[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## mechman

You definitely have an issue Frank! I'd get on the phone with Toshiba support and find out where you can email them the photos. 

How long ago did you purchase this set?


----------



## Meg1st

mechman said:


> You definitely have an issue Frank! I'd get on the phone with Toshiba support and find out where you can email them the photos.
> 
> How long ago did you purchase this set?


3 weeks

Since i started to shake some cages,i'll wait another week to see what happens.


----------



## mechman

Since it's only 3 weeks old, you may want to talk to your retailer. They may be a bit faster at solving this.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Looks like a serious issue of clouding. I am sorry to say since Toshiba pulled out of our shoot-out event the last second I have not seen a production sample of the UL610U.

Let us know how it turns out and definitely send Toshiba your photos.

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson

Those pictures look like mura... Which, if I'm not mistake is a problem due to manufacturing flaws. Sony had an issue with this during the year they manufactured their LCD tv's that had the glass bezel.


Anyhow, check out this link

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-798029.html

I know it's old, but perhaps worth a try?


----------



## Meg1st

Thanks for the link 
It sure looks like this might simply be the problem.
I wont try anything since this should be fixed by Toshiba.
The repairman did not call back because he's supposadly sick and should be back next week.
So everything is postponed now.
When i get back in touch with him,I'll point out this solution and see what they think.
I really hope this will all resolve in a good way.
Because if this TV works the way it should,it might just be the best i've ever seen in that range and believe me i've been shopping around.
I'll update as soon as i can.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Just out of curiosity --- is it noticeable when you are watching the TV? Or only noticeable when it's on but there is no video feed?

Based on what I read about mura in a quick scan of the net, I hazard to guess that it's not that uncommon... Maybe not to your extreme... But to some degree.


----------



## Meg1st

27dnast said:


> Just out of curiosity --- is it noticeable when you are watching the TV? Or only noticeable when it's on but there is no video feed?
> 
> Based on what I read about mura in a quick scan of the net, I hazard to guess that it's not that uncommon... Maybe not to your extreme... But to some degree.


This will show sometimes during dark scenes either when watching TV or DVD
I too search for this problem on the net.Just type ''clouding LED '' on google images and see for yourself.
I'm not the only one.I'm pretty sure this is cause by the way the frame is screwed all around.
My pictures looks like it's very bad but in reallity it's not that bad.I had my camera shutter open for several seconds so it would show more.I also did a little test by just applying a slight presure on the dark screen and 
this clouding appears as soon as i touch it.
Anyways,I should get this problem resolved this week.We'll see.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I think this is an inherent problem with LCDs... The average buyer doesn't even know what an hdmi cable is, let alone care about clouding. Not downplaying their priorities or yours by saying that. I'm just saying the problem doesn't get more play because the average buyer won't complain. Could be wrong about that... But probly not!

I hope it works out for you. I'm pretty sure most of us know how disappointing this probably is. I'm confident, though, that you will get it cleared up.

Good luck!


----------



## rx74ray

My new 65" will arrive in a week. I will be all over it and will come back with some feedback on this unit.


----------



## Meg1st

Here is the news about my issue:
Another Toshiba technicien came to see my set on the week of december 12th and saw the main issue on the tv witch is all the dark vertical lines that appear when the picture is moving from side to side.
He told me that another owner had complain about this and that Toshiba sent him a new set and it had the same problem.
So Toshiba took it back and are supposadly doing tests on it to figure out a way to solve this.
And by the way,apparently all this clouding or mura effect (even that bad)is normal accordind to Toshiba...
So has i understand,they are aware of all these problems.
This came out from the mouth of an autorised Toshiba's repair man...then he said he'd give me some news the next week.
Nothing since.
I know it's the hollidays and all so i called the store who sold it to me and talked to the manager to arrange some kind of deal to take it back and exchange this piece cr*p for a Panasonic GT or VT.
He promissed me that if Toshiba would not respond by the begining of January,he would make my wish come true.I took his word but hey,he's a big chain store manager...
In a few days it will be the moment of truth for Toshiba and this retailer.
With all the bull these people have tried to feed me it will be the last Toshiba product i'll ever buy and i'll never go back to this store again.
At the worst,i will sell this set on the net and take my money somewere else.
Stay tuned for the conclusion.
I am getting really p...sed off at this store that protects Toshiba instead of the customer..


----------



## Meg1st

rx74ray said:


> My new 65" will arrive in a week. I will be all over it and will come back with some feedback on this unit.


My advise,cancel your purchase while it's time and go for Plasma.
Then you wont have to worry about bad picture.


----------



## rx74ray

I have been reading on this set for months. Going with edge lit tv has its risks. The flash lighting you experience is mostly present on Samsung tvs too. That's why if you want a tv for home theater setting a full array led or plasma is better. For the price I could not turn down this set ( $1999). 
The store will take back the set if it does not meet my expectations. So I guess I am taking a small risk. I am just hoping the uniformity on my set turns out to be some what acceptable. 
Good luck with your tv. 

I ordered mine through conns Online store.


----------



## Meg1st

Well got luck with yours too.
At least you can return it.
Me i have to wait and wait and wait a little more because the store i bought it as a no return policy
You bye it you keep it.No returns unless i really really cry about it.
I should get my anwer by next week for an exchange
Anyway,I hope you wont be disapointed with it because if this TV does what it's supposed to do,it should be awsome.
Keep in touch and give me your feed back


----------



## rx74ray

Ya that stinks. Keep bugging them. This is unfair.
I should have my tv on Tuesday evening.


----------



## rx74ray

My 65" is here. Had a nasty crack on it out of the box. Now waiting on replacement...


----------



## TypeA

D'oh


----------



## Meg1st

Wo that stinks !!!

I fanally convince my store to take mine back but they're charging ma a restocking fee of 350$
They are exchanging it for a Panasonic TC-P65VT30 but there giving me a little rebate on it to compensate
Cant wait to get it


----------



## rx74ray

That's one great tv. At last things are working out for you. 
My new replacement should arrive in like 10 business days.


----------



## Meg1st

Hi Ray
I was watching mine last night for the last time before repacking it(there comming today to deliver my new one and take this one back,ironically i had kept the box),and i was really trying to figure if i was not making a bad move returning it since the issues i had were not bad to the extreme,And the more i was watching it,the more i was seeing all the deffects. I guess i'm just to picky and a perfectionist but since i have 3 other screens (Panasonic 61 in.projection TV with Lifi lamp witch i love,one regular LG LCD 32in and a 50in LG plasma THX certified)in my house that have no visible flaws,then i think that after reading so much and actually seeing for myself in stores,that changing for a VT30, witch was my first idea,should finnaly satisfy my quest for near perfection.
To bad mine had all these flaws because with all the spects announced on this model,this Toshiba should have beat everything else on the market.It really is that close to be perfect.I really hope you get a good one.
If so you will be amazed at the picture.
The 3 main things that mine has are: 1-Strong clouding effect(mura)during dark scenes right in the middle of the screen(really really annoying),2-Curtain like effect in the background when picture is moving from side to side in overall pale scenes (ex.:Hockey)i noticed dark vertical lines like if the scaning was not working good and finally, the foot stand is terribly weak(The TV tends to lean foward)
Anyway,Keep in touch when you start playing with your new toy !
I'm anxcious to know your feedback.


----------



## rx74ray

jrburdine said:


> if its not the new 4k, who sells this tv and where can you go check it out


no this is not the 4k TV. There is no official plans for US release. I believe a 4k model is already in production, but in Japan only.


----------



## rx74ray

Meg1st said:


> Hi Ray
> I was watching mine last night for the last time before repacking it(there comming today to deliver my new one and take this one back,ironically i had kept the box),and i was really trying to figure if i was not making a bad move returning it since the issues i had were not bad to the extreme,And the more i was watching it,the more i was seeing all the deffects. I guess i'm just to picky and a perfectionist but since i have 3 other screens (Panasonic 61 in.projection TV with Lifi lamp witch i love,one regular LG LCD 32in and a 50in LG plasma THX certified)in my house that have no visible flaws,then i think that after reading so much and actually seeing for myself in stores,that changing for a VT30, witch was my first idea,should finnaly satisfy my quest for near perfection.
> To bad mine had all these flaws because with all the spects announced on this model,this Toshiba should have beat everything else on the market.It really is that close to be perfect.I really hope you get a good one.
> If so you will be amazed at the picture.
> The 3 main things that mine has are: 1-Strong clouding effect(mura)during dark scenes right in the middle of the screen(really really annoying),2-Curtain like effect in the background when picture is moving from side to side in overall pale scenes (ex.:Hockey)i noticed dark vertical lines like if the scaning was not working good and finally, the foot stand is terribly weak(The TV tends to lean foward)
> Anyway,Keep in touch when you start playing with your new toy !
> I'm anxcious to know your feedback.


I know exactly what issues you are referring to. Thanks for pointing them out. I am very picky too, so I will inspect every inch of this TV. Also I am planning to run a "zone count" on this panel. I will report back once it is here. This is the TV I sent back in attached pic:


----------



## Meg1st

I paid mine $2500 can. normal retail is 3500 that's why i jumped on it at first.
I am told now that this model is discontinued.


----------



## Meg1st

Here is a before and after of my displays 
I'm more then happy now


----------



## rx74ray

Is that the new vt30?


----------



## Meg1st

Indeed it is :T
Mega difference fron the Toshiba.Just the way it's built ! much much stronger cabinet.
I just love it :heartbeat:


----------



## TypeA

Wow, very nice fit, looks awesome. How do you keep your xbox from bouncing off the sub??


----------



## rx74ray

That's one lucky cat there. lol
nice TV and nice setup. Me too have kinetc.
whats your center channel? I need to down size mine for the new TV. there is just not enough room.
still waiting for my TV ...


----------



## Meg1st

Hey guys
So rx74ray Did you get your replacement yet ? Seems like a while
Thanks for the compliment on my set-up and my cat (she love to watch tv with me)
My center chanel is part of a 7.1 kit made by Sinclair Audio/Precision Acoustic see www.sinclairaudio.com a local speaker maker 
Not bad at all for the price.
The XBOX does not bounce of the sub it's heavy enough but once in a while a joystick falls off ! 
By the way,does anyone has a good reference for the best setting on the VT30 ?


----------



## rx74ray

Meg1st said:


> Hey guys
> So rx74ray Did you get your replacement yet ? Seems like a while
> Thanks for the compliment on my set-up and my cat (she love to watch tv with me)
> My center chanel is part of a 7.1 kit made by Sinclair Audio/Precision Acoustic see www.sinclairaudio.com a local speaker maker
> Not bad at all for the price.
> The XBOX does not bounce of the sub it's heavy enough but once in a while a joystick falls off !
> By the way,does anyone has a good reference for the best setting on the VT30 ?


I got my replacement this morning and sadly there were light scratches all over the screen. So I rejected the delivery and asked for refund. I am sad but I had to pull the plug before things got crazier with the retailer.


----------



## Meg1st

Wo that really stinks :thumbsdown: Maybe it's a sign ! Think of it as an avoided disappointment.
Mine had scraches all over the foot stand out of the box.Beleive me,i dont miss it at all...
What are you gona do now ?
Are you considering something else ?
Keep in touch buddy


----------



## rx74ray

Meg1st said:


> Wo that really stinks :thumbsdown: Maybe it's a sign ! Think of it as an avoided disappointment.
> Mine had scraches all over the foot stand out of the box.Beleive me,i dont miss it at all...
> What are you gona do now ?
> Are you considering something else ?
> Keep in touch buddy


I agree. Most likely I would have not been happy. Anyways, what is next for me you ask? Here is what I am waiting for:

Sharp LC-70LE945U
http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/sharp-quattron-lc-70le945u/4505-6482_7-35118011.html


----------

